# Hi from Arizona...



## Doug Wellington (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey all,

I signed up recently, but didn't really introduce myself... Doug, male, born in '59, 2 kids, computer geek for money, music, woodworking, mountain biking, martial arts for hobbies...

Probably my biggest claim to fame is that I think I wrote the first slap bass lessons on the Internet. Yipes! 1993 - over a dozen years ago! Time flies... I also wrote about maintaining basses, including a complete how-to setup article, and I edited and published the Tube Amp and Music Electronics ("TAME") newsletter. I'm still building analog synth modules and repairing synths ( recently everything from an Ensoniq Fizmo to a Rhodes Chroma and a Sequential Prophet T8 ), and I just started a project to finally build the foot pedal controller that I've always wanted...

I've been a dj on a community radio station, I helped organize the Different Skies music festival here in Arizona, and I've been in more bands than I care to remember, with fewer cd releases than I have fingers on one hand! (Sigh...) Recently, I've mostly been performing solo or sitting at home composing. I just signed up for EIS lessons and I'm impatiently waiting for the books to arrive! I used to be a confirmed hardware synth guy, but in the last couple years, I've started using a lot of software samples and synths. To keep track of products, I started working on the SoftSampling.com website. At the moment, it's mostly a list of links, but I hope to expand it into articles about products as well as tutorials and notes about working with music software. Stop by the site and let me know what you think!


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 24, 2006)

Doug, welcome (officially) and congratulations on an informative website.

-Peter


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Doug - an official welcome!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 25, 2006)

Any where around Tucson?

Best regards,

Jack


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome Doug,

hope you like EIS!

Do you use liners in your bike tires to stop cactus? I know the xtra weight is a hassle but so are flats.

Hey another from Tucson!

Go CATS!

too bad they went out early this year.


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> Any where around Tucson?


Why, as a matter of fact, yes... I've been here since 1987. I live on the NW side, just south of Oro Valley, and I work near Broadway and Wilmot, so I get to see quite a bit of Tucson every day! I love this place...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 25, 2006)

I went to the U of A btw

My folks still live there, North East side neat Camino Seco and Speedway. I plan to visit next month.


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> hope you like EIS!


Yeah, I can't wait to get going. I've been to class at the community college as well as the UofA, but what with kids, job, etc, I could never fit regular classes into the schedule. I have a lot of material from Aebersold that I've worked through, but it's mostly about bass and keyboard, not much in the way of composition or arrangement. Anyway, I think EIS is going to be good...



> Do you use liners in your bike tires to stop cactus?


Well, you're probably not going to believe this, but I have tubeless tires on my all-mountain bike! I get a shot of the tire sealant goo from SuperGo and that has been great. On my Iron Horse (downhill bike) I run thorn resistant tubes. Most of my downhilling has been done at Sunrise Ski resort in NE Arizona, and there's not much cactus there...

So, how many Tucsonans are here?


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> My folks still live there, North East side neat Camino Seco and Speedway. I plan to visit next month.


Cool! Dinner's on me! What do you like? Ever been to Poca Cosa?

So, do you ride a mountain bike? Want to head out to Fantasy Island?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey, I'm out on Old Spanish Trail towards Vail. Been here for three years. Came from Seattle. Have a pretty cool studio onsite - Pro Tools Accel, Logic, VSL VI, etc. Feel free to get in touch. I know it's a long way from the NW side of town. Most people wouldn't appreciate how spread out this town is. 
I forget does this forum have personal messaging?

Jack


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 25, 2006)

My wife went to U of A. We've visited a couple times and I like it there a lot. She even wanted to move there. I told her that sounded great to me, until I realized she expected me to come too. Wives have no sense of humor. :shock: 

Welcome Doug, even though I think you're more of a veteran here than I am! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> Hey, I'm out on Old Spanish Trail towards Vail. Been here for three years. Came from Seattle.


Bit different from Seattle, eh? What brought you here?



> Have a pretty cool studio onsite - Pro Tools Accel, Logic, VSL VI, etc.


Cool. Of course, I'm an old PARIS guy, so I'm not allowed to touch Pro Tools... (You know, that matter-antimatter thing.) :wink: :lol:



> I know it's a long way from the NW side of town. Most people wouldn't appreciate how spread out this town is.


Or how big it is, eh? Aren't we up near a million people in Pima County? I think it's twice what it was when I moved here in '87...

I sent you my phone number in a PM. Let's hook up for a cup a joe or something...


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Sat Mar 25 said:


> My wife went to U of A. We've visited a couple times and I like it there a lot. She even wanted to move there. I told her that sounded great to me, until I realized she expected me to come too. Wives have no sense of humor. :shock:


HAR!!! Ummm, is that why you're "seeking"? :wink:



> Welcome Doug, even though I think you're more of a veteran here than I am!


Heehee, yeah, I'm number 707 and you're 710, right?

It's good to be here! Remember to tip your waitpeople and try the veal!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Mar 26, 2006)

Bear Down Wildcats! 

Welcome Doug!


----------

